# Auxílio com o Virtual Weather Station



## Captovento (25 Jun 2012 às 11:28)

Olá a todos.

Gostaria de obter ajuda em relação ao software da Ambient Weather, o Virtual Weather Station (Internet Edition, v. 12.07). Possuo uma estação meteorológica Oregon WMR928NX e utilizo o referido software para armazenar os dados. Porém, o programa trava constantemente, interrompendo o armazenamento de dados, criando planilhas incompletas no formato csv. Já desinstalei e reinstalei o software, mas não consigo resolver. A única versão do software que posso utilizar é a Internet Edition, pois é a única que armazena os dados (no formato *.txt e *.csv). As edições Base e Pro não satisfazem minhas necessidades.

Alguém seria capaz de me ajudar?


----------



## fablept (29 Jun 2012 às 01:49)

Boas..

Isso não será problema de incompatibilidade do sistema operativo com o software?


----------

